
Kazakhstan government is now intercepting all HTTPS traffic - Gys
https://www.zdnet.com/article/kazakhstan-government-is-now-intercepting-all-https-traffic/
======
mtmail
400 comments yesterday in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20472179](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20472179)

